# Naked skinny mini...



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So we finally got Pushkin shaved down at the vets yesterday under anaesthetic as he was still way too fearful of the grooming table for me to get to his mats and knots - most of which were at skin level and not obvious until you really got down there.

Boy is he skinny!!!! The vet has assured us he is thin, but not too thin (I'd disagree, but hey). They also found lots of bruises on his skin and reckon he's very sensitive and they've been caused by our resident "bruiser" Pippin when they've been playing... He also had some more taken off his overgrown nails but is still walking a bit splayed-footed on the back legs maybe from having bad nails for so long but it doesn't slow him down at all.

So now we have a skin and bone little waif who has to wear a coat to go out as the weather here has picked today to drop cold and very wet and windy! Typical!

The lovely girls at the vets left his tail feathers and his TK and ears as they're pretty okay, and while not aesthetically pleasing to look at he is much better off now and I can spend lots of time getting him happy to be up on the table and groomed. 

He'd been done at least twice to my knowledge at a groomers here on the Island (with a bad reputation) and I dread to think what he went through to be so scared he pee'd himself the first time I put him up on the table...

Anyway, here's my gangly-legged skinny mini who is knot-free and full of life again!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think he looks nice and I would not call him too skinny - he looks just right for a young healthy dog!
I wonder if the bruises could have been caused by the mats pulling on his skin?
Also, you know that they will get dark spots on the skin after even pretty minor skin injury -the hair will then grow in darker in that spot for a couple of months as well- could some of it be that rather then bruises?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Very cute! Not skinny at all. 

Could I please have the name of the game under the tv? Please. I want to get one for Charlie. Is it like a puzzle game for dog?


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

He looks so cute and not skinny at all. I bet he feels a lot better with the mats all gone.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! I think he looks great! I like that they were able to save his ears and tail! He's not way too skinny at all! He just has that young, gangly look, that with age, will fill out!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Glad you don't think he's too thin - it's hard for me to tell because Pippin is too fat, which makes Pushkin look worse I guess. He's certainly extremely active!

The game is called Checkers and got it from Pets at Home, don't know if this is similar to your Petco?, anyway it's a chain over here and it is their own brand. It was quite pricey, about £17, but it looked like it would provide good entertainment.

You put bits of treat under the sliding "checkers" and the dogs have to work it out. The also come in other designs. Have to say it took Pippin about a whole minute to work it out... now takes her about 30 seconds to empty it, so not the entertainment we were hoping for! It does take Pushkin longer though as he's not quite so bright (bless him!).


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Also, you know that they will get dark spots on the skin after even pretty minor skin injury -the hair will then grow in darker in that spot for a couple of months as well- could some of it be that rather then bruises?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Did not know that! With Pippin being black with dark skin I've never seen any marks on her at all. 

Thanks )


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He looks great in his new hairdo.  I am glad they were able to save his topknot and tail. He probably feels a whole lot better. Good luck with the grooming table. Maybe just put him up there and give him treats and nothing else the first few times. Poor guy...

I am so happy he has you now.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, Swizzle got a black spot on his hair when he had blood drawn. He is silver too. I had him vaccinated in the same spot so he would not become polka dot poodle. Pushkin's weight looks good to me also. He also looks like he has good muscle tone. He looks great. What a relief to have those matts off him. I agree with Outwest. Short positive grooming sessions with the first ones having no grooming but lots of fantastic treats and praise. PammiPoodle has some great videos.

I love your drawer of dog toys in your kitchen. You have an impressive number of toys. Swizzle has a huge basket. The problem is is grabs the toys out but only I put them in. I like the idea of a puzzle toy. Swizzle does not have any yet.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

He looks great Manxcat. He looks so tall! He must feel so much better and the rate poodle hair grows he will soon look longer,but he doesn't look like he's been shaved down at all.
I don't think he looks thin really,and I'm sure with the good food you are giving him he will fill out in no time. I bet he smells better and I'm sure with regular short grooming sessions he will soon realise that grooming is nothing to be scared of bless him. I guess you will take him to the groomer who does Pippin?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Carrie-e said:


> He looks great Manxcat. He looks so tall! He must feel so much better and the rate poodle hair grows he will soon look longer,but he doesn't look like he's been shaved down at all.
> I don't think he looks thin really,and I'm sure with the good food you are giving him he will fill out in no time. I bet he smells better and I'm sure with regular short grooming sessions he will soon realise that grooming is nothing to be scared of bless him. I guess you will take him to the groomer who does Pippin?


He will be done by yours truly, as is Pippin now. I invested in lots of kit and Pippin has been my guinea-pig for the last year! This is because there are only one groomer on the Island I would trust (this from previous experience with Pippin as a pup) and getting the dogs booked in is so difficult. 

As we're not showing Pippin (or Pushkin for that matter) they will only probably be ever in basic cuts, but as they're out in the countryside and on the beaches a lot it is easier to manage that way. 

I may get more adventurous when I've had more practice!!

Had a good fuss and treat session on the grooming table today, so he will hopefully soon get the idea!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I think he looks nice and* I would not call him too skinny - he looks just right for a young healthy dog!*
> I wonder if the bruises could have been caused by the mats pulling on his skin?
> Also, you know that they will get dark spots on the skin after even pretty minor skin injury -the hair will then grow in darker in that spot for a couple of months as well- could some of it be that rather then bruises?
> 
> ...


Yeah, not skinny at all. I think he loos great.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

You are doing a very good job with your grooming Manxcat,well done! I shave my twos face,feet and tail every 2 weeks and bath them inbetween being groomed aswell as weekly ear plucking and it means they only have to go every 3 months or so for a scissoring as I'm a bit nervous about doing that to get the shape right,especially with Billy being so big! It does save a lot of money grooming yourself and mine never look overdue for a haircut which is nice.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Pushkin looks so cute in his new do!!! As everyone has said he will fill out. You are doing such a wonderful job with him. He is a very lucky little guy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

